
VS Code Extension: Hue – Bringing your development experience to a new level - el_duderino
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=kelvienhidayat.vscode-hue
======
chrisMyzel
Brilliant! I dont own a vue bulb but this rocks

